# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  ممكن مساعدة

## النور الاول

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ابي منكم مساعدة ابي اساسيات في الفوتووب

----------

